# Possible low sperm count



## Dixiebell5 (Jul 30, 2019)

What could cause a low sperm count? All possibilities would be welcomed. Diet has not changed at all in kennel.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Age, heat, infection are some possibilities.


----------

